#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新獸報到

## 冰羽犬

各位午安~ 我是暖暖的冰羽犬  叫我冰羽犬就可以了

為什麼冰羽犬會暖暖的呢?

因為大雪中救難犬都可以給需要救難的人溫暖阿~

喜歡救難犬的設定~


接觸獸圈應該有1.2年了，不過一直都是潛水狀態，最近才浮出來www

現在再慢慢練習努力畫圖 (有人可以教我更好? (喂!!

請大家多多指教~ =w=

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

冰羽犬哈囉~
我是非你所想的靈魂
可以叫我伊默兒或野魂或野仔或細胞或小伊默(綽號請亂入)~
野仔踏入獸圈是因為加入狼樂欸
這麼說...那冰冰又暖暖的羽毛可以拿來當暖冰棒嗎？
畫圖我還在練習呢!總之歡迎你來到狼樂~期待和你切磋唷!

----------


## 艾萊維亞拉

冰羽犬你好!
這裡是艾萊!全身毛毛的毛毛龍(?)!請多多指教!
另外歡迎你來到聊天室來切戳一下畫技呦!
最後祝你在狼之樂園玩得愉快

----------


## 弦月

冰羽犬你好！！
我是上弦月，你可以叫我弦月喔！
我加入狼樂好像是因為看到小伊默的徵角www
畫畫我也還在練習啦～不過電繪不好，還在努力中OWO//
還有如果有空歡迎來聊天室坐坐，可以在那裡切磋畫技真·聊天打屁打發時間(?
總之歡迎來到狼之樂園！！
祝你在這裡玩的開心！

----------


## 帝嵐

冰羽犬你好啊~
這裡是銀星 叫我阿銀就可以了
喜歡自稱銀某
想增進畫技的話 歡迎隨時來請教喔

要小心別採到版龜喔(<--感觸很深
最後歡迎來到狼之樂園!

----------


## 冰羽犬

伊默兒~艾萊~弦月~阿銀~

你們好~請你們多多指教了 =w=

----------

